# Bulb goes death metal! Wait...WRF?!! (podxt, dfhs)



## bulb (Jan 6, 2008)

Sup y'all

Im still in Mauritius over here, and for some odd reason i was jamming on some riffs which at least to my untrained ears sounded a little death metally (probably still not tr00, kvlt and/or grvm) but whatever, its a fun new kinda sound i have been messing with, and i like where its going!

Here is a clip of what i have so far, its called "Zyglrox" and you can check it out
on myspace at MySpace.com - Bulb (UPDATED!) - BETHESDA, US - Metal / Experimental / Rock - www.myspace.com/iambulb (2nd song on the list mind you)
or on soundclick at SoundClick artist: Bulb - Metal, or what i call metal rather. I write music so i can listen to it. There are not many bands

Enjoy!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## ridealot100 (Jan 6, 2008)

The harmonics are beyond amazing in that song. 

Really awsome


----------



## exafro (Jan 6, 2008)

wow. I don't why, but as soon as the track started, a big dumb grin just sprouted on my face. Great track man!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

I hate your chops, bulb. I want them!


----------



## Edroz (Jan 6, 2008)

now that's what i'm talking about . death metal influences aside, this is the first thing i've heard from you that's really grabbed me... very unique


----------



## Crucified (Jan 6, 2008)

the guitar tone sounds very hollow for this style of music. as far the writing is still reminds me of you but the tone needs work for this one i think.


----------



## FacelessUnknown (Jan 6, 2008)

that was fucking awesome, Bulb.


At times it reminded me of ion dissonance.


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy shit Bulb. That was fucking awesome, and  to the people here who said you never do anything new! I agree with Crucified though, the tone is a bit lacking.


Btw - how long are your vacations?!


----------



## Harray 18 (Jan 6, 2008)

niiiice
that was tight

odd tone for the job though maybe


----------



## _detox (Jan 6, 2008)

Crucified said:


> the guitar tone sounds very hollow for this style of music. as far the writing is still reminds me of you but the tone needs work for this one i think.



I think it sounded fine.  

It's the Blub tone, one of the many things that identifies his t00nez. 

I fucking loved it btw. If Jealousy had mass, the air around me would crush an elephant.


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 6, 2008)

goddamn, that was fucking amazing!


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 6, 2008)

bulb, thats what i was talking about man, totally different than anything you've done lately and its kicks fuckin ass! I wish all your shit was as aggressive as this 
good work dude


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool! Not exactly my thing, but all the respect in the world for following the musical path that rings true to you.


----------



## Durero (Jan 6, 2008)

Hah! Awesome I really enjoyed that. A very bulbish version of death metal but that's a good thing imo.


I'd just love to hear that with some actual singing over it as opposed to the usual Cookie Monster style.


----------



## Omnitopia (Jan 6, 2008)

lol at the tone comments, yeah tr00 kvlt death metal sounds like a sick crate full stack with all teh knobs on 10....


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody stunning stuff!

I think the tone is fine; it's well-defined and still aggressive. It only sounds a bit weak on the power chord progressions, but I'd rather that that an 'fuller' DM sound which would sacrifice the definition of those low riffs


----------



## _detox (Jan 6, 2008)

Durero said:


> Hah! Awesome I really enjoyed that. A very bulbish version of death metal but that's a good thing imo.
> 
> 
> I'd just love to hear that with some actual singing over it as opposed to the usual Cookie Monster style.



I bet if this turns into a Periphery song, Casey will be belting a lot of it..which will make it 40x as amazing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 6, 2008)

Probably your coolest song yet \m/


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 6, 2008)

I bet even TDW will like it


----------



## Purist (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## kmanick (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow great stuff.
The tone ... well that's your tone. I think it works fine. 
You know it's you as soon as you hear it.  
That's a good thing.
Can't wait to see how you develop this one, I'd like to hear this one with actual singing over it too.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2008)

TROO


----------



## TMM (Jan 6, 2008)

loved this... by far my favorite clip I've heard from you. Nice mix too!

As for the guitar tone... I can see where some have mentioned that it's hollow, but it's consequently very clear and defined, which I think really brings out your great playing. So, I think

hearing every note > thick, heavy tone

(though having both is even better)


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I actually enjoyed that more than some of your non-death metal(ish) songs.

Though thats not to say I don't enjoy your other stuff. It's all pretty


----------



## furyinternal (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 6, 2008)

Too much "oomph" in the kick drum, man... it's killing my ears through my headphones.

Other than that, can I have your hands.

We can do a Robot-devil tradeoff.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

I totally approve of this direction Misha 
It's cool to see a different musical side of you come out.
A+


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 7, 2008)

One thing that strikes me about all your songs is that they're at more-or-less the same tempo; sure, there's double-time and half-time feels but when it comes down to it they're all at roughly the same speed. To me this one stands out almost purely due to being at a faster tempo than the other stuff. Sure, the tone's not really death metal, but neither is the song, so I don't see the problem. I approve


----------



## Axel (Jan 7, 2008)

If you still haven't checked out Extol by now I'm gonna have to smack you


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 7, 2008)

I love that you consider this to be "jamming around on some riffs"!
That's some fantastic playing and a great tune you've got there. I loved the drums on this!!


----------



## Naren (Jan 7, 2008)

Awwwwwwwesome. As always, Bulb, I've never heard anything by you that hasn't put me in total awe of the gloriousness and sweetness.

 I actually think the tone actually really fits and I love your tone. Don't listen to the naysayers.


----------



## amonb (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy shit!


----------



## Cancer (Jan 7, 2008)

_detox said:


> I think it sounded fine.
> 
> It's the Blub tone, one of the many things that identifies his t00nez.



IL ageree with this 100%, if you can do other "styles" of metal and it still sound like you, then you're definitely onto something. Keep up the good work.


----------



## XEN (Jan 7, 2008)

Ack!! Another bulb teaser!!! No myspace or soundclick from work...!! GRRRR!!!!


----------



## budda (Jan 7, 2008)

tone is all bulb, suits his riffing just fine.

budda approves 

more stuff like this to go along with your "usual" music and you're gold! I could try singing over this sometime lol


----------



## bulb (Jan 7, 2008)

whoaa thanks dudes!!
yeah i have been messing with the tone as of late because i felt that the tone was still a little too harsh, but im actually happy with the way it sounds on this clip (for now hahaha) though it doesnt sound very DM at all (since i pretty much hate DM tone).


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool dude. Very proggy death. Ion dissonance, maybe "lighter" (less calories ) blotted science. Some peices of sleep terror come through as well. I think the tone comments come from everyone hearing chug in dm, not djent. It doesn't not work for the song. 

Definitely good stuff dude.


----------



## Deschain (Jan 7, 2008)

Serious business!!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 7, 2008)

Axel said:


> If you still haven't checked out Extol by now I'm gonna have to smack you



Yeh check out Extol man, they are amazing.
Will listen when i get home.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2008)

A little schizophrenic but I dig it man. There's some cool stuff in here, but I'd like to see some semblance of traditional song structure though, with some repeated parts, etc. That way I could remember some of the cool stuff that you played after the song ended. It just seemed like one continuous stream of riffage , which is cool but again, it all just blended together I'm having a hard time remembering any of it post-listening.

Some seriously nice chops though man. Some terrific riffs in here


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 7, 2008)

I go to your soundclick this morning and the first thing in my mind is "ooh, something new"

The next thing was a chuckle followed by "this is absurd"


----------



## Stitch (Jan 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> A little schizophrenic but I dig it man. There's some cool stuff in here, but I'd like to see some semblance of traditional song structure though, with some repeated parts, etc. That way I could remember some of the cool stuff that you played after the song ended. It just seemed like one continuous stream of riffage , which is cool but again, it all just blended together I'm having a hard time remembering any of it post-listening.
> 
> Some seriously nice chops though man. Some terrific riffs in here



I'd actually agree with this bulb. I know you dont listen to what others say and dont care since its your music and blah blah, but without a strong melodic vocal or guitar hook you really need some sort of repetition for this to stick in your mind. Those harmonics would be a great example...they were epic.


----------



## bulb (Jan 7, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> Yeh check out Extol man, they are amazing.
> Will listen when i get home.



ahh yeah i really need to, i keep on putting it off, everyone says synergy is the one to listen to right?



Stitch said:


> I'd actually agree with this bulb. I know you dont listen to what others say and dont care since its your music and blah blah, but without a strong melodic vocal or guitar hook you really need some sort of repetition for this to stick in your mind. Those harmonics would be a great example...they were epic.



sometimes i feel repetition is necessary, sometimes i think it works against the vision i have for the song.
you are allowed to disagree of course, but i like the current arrangement a lot, we will see how i feel about it over time


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 7, 2008)

1. "I bet even TDW will like it."

 I generally like what Bulb does. If you're getting the idea I don't because of Casey's version of 'Icarus Lives', think man, think. I specifically wasn't as keen on that version BECAUSE I liked Bulb's (previous) work so much.

2. I completely agree with Zimbloth and Stitch. Melody, hook, structure = yo friends.

3. Tone - eh... definitely not "traditional" death metal, per se. Hollow is an apt description. But it's not too bad.

4. Overall - decent. Some cool riff ideas. Check some of Zimbloth's posted music out, if you haven't already, but some great examples of superior music/tone in a slightly more "death" metal vein.


Thanks as always for your submissions, Meesh.


----------



## Coryd (Jan 7, 2008)

Great song Bulb!!!

It does kinda remind me of extol a bit. Definitely check them out. Great band.....i hope they haven't gone on permanent hiatus.


----------



## Groff (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy FUCK! 

That kicked ass! Sounds like The Faceless, but on crack.

Those pinch harmonics are bad ass in the beginning. Which guitar did you record this with?



Stitch said:


> I'd actually agree with this bulb. I know you dont listen to what others say and dont care since its your music and blah blah, but without a strong melodic vocal or guitar hook you really need some sort of repetition for this to stick in your mind. Those harmonics would be a great example...they were epic.



Normally i'd say yes... If it had vocals i'd absolutely agree, but as an instrumental, the lack of repetition works perfectly, else the song may get boring, the sheer variety is what kept me listening.


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2008)

That was badfuckingass.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 7, 2008)

Like they've said before, the tone just wasn't right for it but as for the track...
IT WAS FUCKIN AMAZING


----------



## Maggai (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool! Didn't really scream death metal to me, but I like.

I'd like to hear it with vocals, that'd be very interesting. I also dig non-traditional song structures, so that's nice.


----------



## Greg Pope (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds pretty sweet dude, At first listen I was thinking this just sounds like a new bulb tune and then came along the blast beats, oh how I was wrong.
Good stuff


----------



## Plankis (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome as usual. 

Something I noticed is when youre chugging those really low tones it gets a bit boomy. Maybe a bit too much for my taste.


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Jan 7, 2008)

i have one word for you you damn genious! EXCELLENT!
hehe


----------



## XEN (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy potato fucking monkey shit!!! That was flat own pwn!!!! Bulb you rule. I liked the tone personally, and can't wait to hear where you take this.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 7, 2008)

holy shit... i would buy a whole album of this, Mr. Misha, Sir!

USE THIS SONG, don´t just have it lying around as a funny thing, this is seriously sickly awesome!!!


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 7, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. "I bet even TDW will like it."
> 
> I generally like what Bulb does. If you're getting the idea I don't because of Casey's version of 'Icarus Lives', think man, think. I specifically wasn't as keen on that version BECAUSE I liked Bulb's (previous) work so much.



'twas a joke, good sir


----------



## Axel (Jan 7, 2008)

bulb said:


> ahh yeah i really need to, i keep on putting it off, everyone says synergy is the one to listen to right?



I'd say start with Synergy since it most reminds me of your style, but they have other great albums too. I really liked Undeceived (althought its more death metalish sounding). Their new one is really good too. That reminds me I still need to buy the new one 

Btw my friend is doing something similar to this. Production isn't as good as Mr. Bulb and no 7 or 8 strings are used but some of you might dig it. MySpace.com - 630 BC - MIAMI, Florida - Death Metal / Metal / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/630bc 
He's an excellent guitarist.


----------



## bulb (Jan 7, 2008)

ok guys! its been updated!
slightly rearranged a few bits, mixed a smidge better and its 2 mins longer now yay!


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Jan 7, 2008)

Loving the end! Awesome man!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> 'twas a joke, good sir



A joke implies humor.


----------



## Maggai (Jan 7, 2008)

Love that middle part stuff, damn sweet. And the end with the guitars swelling in in the background or what it is.


----------



## bulb (Jan 8, 2008)

ah it got eaten up by the last page hehe
but i was saying the song is updated, 2 mins longer, and mixed a little better


----------



## Naren (Jan 8, 2008)

I listened to the new one and I like the mix even better on this one, as well as the added parts.  The melodic chord stuff near the end and then the nice solo there are really nice additions and they contrast well with the rest of the song. Then returning to the first riff at the end was a nice way to bring the tension to the next level, yo.

Those pinch harmonics are really really cool. My favorite part is the Sikth-esque lead guitar parts with the rhythm guitar under them. 

I don't see any problem with the structure. I think the structure is really good. The vocals would probably want to have a repeating melody or hook, but I think the guitar is perfectly fine with the current structure and such. It would probably be too repetitious if you took one of those riffs and just repeated it over and over again.

I can imagine just where the screamed/growled vocals and the clean vocals would go in this song (although Casey would probably do it the opposite of the way I'm imagining it).


----------



## Big Job (Jan 8, 2008)

Bulb,

when recording with the POD do you use the USB cable into the computer or any other extenal device? I think that your sound is amazing, as is the playing!

Big Job


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 8, 2008)

kitties!


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 8, 2008)

Jesus Bulb that was different! You're really getting a diverse sound!

I really like the tone on this one! The drums just kicked fucking ass. I always can't stand death metal but I love extreme death metal drumming. Blast beats own. I really dug the clean part about 2 thirds into it, it through me off but it somehow fits.

This song is the shit man and it turned my bad day around. More experimenting Bulb, I want more shit like this!


I need to listen to it a few more times...


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 8, 2008)

god damn


----------



## bulb (Jan 8, 2008)

Big Job said:


> Bulb,
> 
> when recording with the POD do you use the USB cable into the computer or any other extenal device? I think that your sound is amazing, as is the playing!
> 
> Big Job


thanks!
i actually dont use the usb to record, i just plug audio cables from the output direct to my soundcard (presonus firepod)



FoxZero said:


> Jesus Bulb that was different! You're really getting a diverse sound!
> 
> I really like the tone on this one! The drums just kicked fucking ass. I always can't stand death metal but I love extreme death metal drumming. Blast beats own. I really dug the clean part about 2 thirds into it, it through me off but it somehow fits.
> 
> ...


haha some people love the tone and others hate it, some people love the song and others hate it, some people like the arrangement and others hate it

if there is one thing i can deduce from this its that its definitely different hahahah


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

I liked it Misha. It seems like a natural progression from where you were before. It has all the elements that scream your style, and new ones that suggest a direction for a more agressive sound. Tone is just a variable (as long as the mix doesn't suck)


----------



## Kakaka (Jan 8, 2008)

I guess Casey's more-extreme-metal vocals are leading to this.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 8, 2008)

Well people have been asking you to throw a curve ball at them... and they sure got it  I didn't see it coming.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 8, 2008)

reminds me of blotted science in the best way...

fucking kickass dude...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

bulb said:


> haha some people love the tone and others hate it, some people love the song and others hate it, some people like the arrangement and others hate it


I woulnd't say people hate the tone and/or song, Blub. At least here. Speaking for myself, I think the tone is cool, it's just not _the best_ for DM is all. Still sounds cool, though.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 8, 2008)

That's the thing though, this isn't straight up DM. It wouldn't Bulb if it was a straight up DM tone.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

So what? That doesn't invalidate my point even in the slightest.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 8, 2008)

Wasn't supposed to. I actually agree with your point, but I still stand by mine and that's why Bulb didn't use a straight up DM tone.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 8, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> Wasn't supposed to. I actually agree with your point, but I still stand by mine and that's why Bulb didn't use a straight up DM tone.



that straight, either 'gritty as hell for the sake of it' (Morbid angel), or 'hyper-saturated' tone?

I think that he gets the best possible articulation with the tone that he has now. And that is the point.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 9, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> I think that he gets the best possible articulation with the tone that he has now. And that is the point.



Maybe. But it still has a real hollow sound, lacking girth and that midrange punch of say a Cannibal Corpse or whatever. 

The way you put it, it's almost like you're trying to say Bulb has the best DM tone ever.




It's not a bad tone by any means, and it's unique for DM, which is cool. But that doesn't equate to "OH MY GOD, GREAT TONE!" It's just a decent tone, I'd say. Good for what he does, but more so-so for DM.


----------



## bulb (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah, i really dislike dm tone hehe


----------



## Omnitopia (Jan 9, 2008)

Come on fhwaghads, I see you jocking me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 9, 2008)

What, or who the heck is "fhwaghads?"


----------



## Groff (Jan 9, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> What, or who the heck is "fhwaghads?"



It's actually spelled Fhqwhgads. 

It's from Homestarrunner.com:

Click me!

Also, i'm glad Bulb didn't use a "Death metal tone" for the song. It's probably why I can't listen to studio recording of cannibal corpse (As much as I like them live) and a few others. Undernieth all the low pitched no-mid muck is a guitar i'm sure, but I sure as hell can't distinguish it.

Good job bulber!


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 9, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> It's actually spelled Fhqwhgads.
> 
> It's from Homestarrunner.com:
> 
> Click me!



Or, for the original, see the following car-toon: Tandy 400!!!


----------



## bulb (Jan 9, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> It's actually spelled Fhqwhgads.
> 
> It's from Homestarrunner.com:
> 
> ...



yeah thats pretty much the way i feel about dm tone and production, its the opposite of djent, and i loves mah djent.

hehe yay more homestarrunner fans, i have that damn song stuck in my head all the time hehe.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 9, 2008)

I think CC, esp. on 'Kill', has some of the greatest heavy guitar tones ever. Amazingly brutal.

But shit doesn't need to sound the same everywhere, so it's all good. Hell, one of my favorite bads ever, Led Zeppelin, didn't use the same guitar, bass, drum, or vocal sound from one SONG to the next, let alone albums. I kind of miss that.

I try to have my own 'tone' as well, and it's a nice (to me) compromise between the modern clear, 'djenty' and articulate tone, with the more traditional, midrangey Metallica/LoG type sound. Even though I love CC's tone, I wouldn't try to duplicate it to the T, either.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 10, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I try to have my own 'tone' as well, and it's a nice (to me) compromise between the modern clear, 'djenty' and articulate tone, with the more traditional, midrangey Metallica/LoG type sound. Even though I love CC's tone, I wouldn't try to duplicate it to the T, either.



couldnt agree more. 


anw the song is bulblicious.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 12, 2008)

bulb makes multi pratinum music in his mirrion dorrar studio!

Bulb needs to get signed like no other.


----------



## Austin (Jan 14, 2008)

sick!!! 
great job man, awesome style


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 14, 2008)

Tell Captain Zyglrox i said hello!


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, that was fucking awsome!! I dont know why people are complaining about the tone, I think it works perfectly for the song. Sure its not death-metal, but who expected bulb to come out with a song that was pure death metal with no twist anyway?


----------



## ourfinalmoments (May 27, 2008)

amazing ang an amazing tone ive been trying to get a tone like tht 4 ages , any tips?????????


----------



## friendforafoe (May 27, 2008)

wow...you just did that. way to undead a thread buddy  Welcome to SS.org considering that's your first post. Bulb uses a pod xt live (and i think recently a pod x3)


----------



## drenzium (May 28, 2008)

he uses the bean, have you not seen his recording rig


----------



## Shawn (May 28, 2008)

Brutal!  Badass tune, Bulb.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 28, 2008)

is this really being bumped still?

(yeah, i know i´m bumping it too, but damn! )


----------

